
Ask HN: What are examples of well architected software systems? - xiwenc
AWS has been promoting the idea of &quot;well-architected frameworks&quot; with example solutions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aws.amazon.com&#x2F;solutions&#x2F;implementations&#x2F;<p>If we would bring this idea to traditional software systems, what would be good examples of well-architected software systems of existing open-source projects?<p>Let&#x27;s take https:&#x2F;&#x2F;martinfowler.com&#x2F;architecture&#x2F; as a list of architecture styles, I think Kubernetes (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kubernetes&#x2F;kubernetes) is a good example of well-architected microservices.<p>What do you think? Do you know other good examples?
======
jka
Although it doesn't directly answer your question, you might be interested in
"The Architecture of Open Source Applications":

[https://www.aosabook.org](https://www.aosabook.org)

The chapters are written by the developers of the respective software
projects, so you may want to bear in mind that there could be both insider
developer insights and also potentially some authorship bias.

~~~
xiwenc
Thanks a lot! Will definitely read this book.

------
NicoJuicy
I would suggest any monolith ddd application for a solo developer.

Since microservices ( kubernetes, docker ) require a constant DevOps
investment.

An example would be this:

[https://github.com/kgrzybek/modular-monolith-with-
ddd](https://github.com/kgrzybek/modular-monolith-with-ddd)

~~~
xiwenc
Yes a monolith is good to start small.

With this thread I’m hoping to find real production systems. To learn and be
inspired by them.

